# Purebred Cat Rescue needs adoptions badly & fosters! WI/



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not associated with this group, but I do support them. They take cats from nearly every state, and a lot of these cats have big vet bills. They also rescue a lot from shelters, and sometimes people just dump kittens on their porch! They could really use your help! They need donations, foster homes and furrever homes!! Plus they have some pretty kitties!!!

Specialty Purebred Cat Rescue: http://www.purebredcatrescue.org/

Adoptables: http://www.purebredcatrescue.org/purebredcat/available+for+adoption/default.asp


----------

